# Jigs for re-grinding primary bevels



## AGolden (Mar 22, 2020)

Hey all,

I just recently had to go through the exercise of re-grinding the primary bevel on some of my plane irons for the first time in a long time. and in short, it was a mess. I set up a jig on my belt sander to hold the blade at a specific angle 


















Its really just a block of wood screwed to a baton that rides in the miter slot of the belt sander that I can clamp down at any particular angle, but I didn't get the results I wanted. I found that the blade developed a skew pretty quickly, my guess is that the block of wood that acts as a fence for the blade isn't perfectly square but before I invest more time into this jig i am wondering what everyone else uses for establishing their primary bevel. any jigs or methods you use? I have been thinking about getting some coarse diamond plates instead with the expectation that it might take a little longer but I have also heard that they wear out quickly for re-establishing the primary bevel. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Wolverine is my new go to for really wide, but I find the M-power jig to be great for smaller tools. No mater how much I adjust it, I always get a skew with my Workshop. I intend a modification.


----------

